# Turkey (mouth call) Makers



## hunter63john (Jan 24, 2012)

I recently picked up the supplies to start making my own mouth calls.  I figured it would be great to call in a turkey using a mouth call I made myself.  For those of you that make your own mouth calls, do you use a press or any kind of jig to make them. How do you stretch reed?  I have looked up different presses, but it looks like they will cost $300 and up.  If you don't use a press or a jig what types of tools do you use? Very new to this and would appreciate any help someone is will to offer.

Thanks,
John


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 24, 2012)

I have talked to some experienced call makers (mouth calls) and some of them have told me that if they had to, they could make calls with a pair of needle nose pliers and a razor blade.


----------



## gobble157 (Jan 24, 2012)

David Mills said:


> I have talked to some experienced call makers (mouth calls) and some of them have told me that if they had to, they could make calls with a pair of needle nose pliers and a razor blade.



I use a call press made by Thad Bright (Feather ridge) out of Jamestown, OH. Great overall press and great guy in general. You would then have to get all of your supplies from Pioneer Turkey Calls. The thin tape is running out at the current moment due to waterproofing issues. I spoke with the company that makes the tape and they think they found a solution. Any who, here are a few images of my press and all the comes with it to making calls. 

It is expensive though and can get frustrating learning the different types of latex, reed staggering, total reeds, cuts on top reed, side tension, and back tension. Its fun and I absolutley love making my calls for myself and friends. Hope this helps! Have a blessed week!

David


----------



## hunter63john (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks gobble157 for the info!  I have actually been looking at some of Thad Bright's press creations and I really like the one that you have so that you can measure tension.  However, right now I don't think I could swing that much of an investment.  Hopefully one day I will have one of his presses though.  I hear that he is a great person to deal with.  I actually have everything I need but the press!  I am wondering If I can come up with something to hold it and actually lock it into a normal press.


----------



## bangbird (Jan 24, 2012)

I've been making my own mouth calls for about 5 years now.  Best thing I ever did.  Like David said it is VERY frustrating starting out but VERY worth it.  The possibilities are endless and you are now free to try whatever you want and it don't cost $10 a call.  More like 35 cents (minus the press).  My hunting buddies don't buy calls anymore.  You can also make them by hand which I originally started out doing.  I prefer my press though, which was made by Thad.  The one with the tension gauge.

There's a lot of little tricks you'll need to know starting out that will make the learning process much simpler for you.  I'll be happy to help you.


----------



## hunter63john (Jan 24, 2012)

I PM'd you bangbird

thanks


----------

